# Steroids



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 8, 2002)

I have worked out all my life and I still don't get results like the pros
I am thinking of....hitting the big time!


----------



## KillerV900HT (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a picture gallery. Not a chat room.  Try reading the descriptions stupid!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KillerV900HT *_
> This is a picture gallery. Not a chat room.  Try reading the descriptions stupid!



LOL...moving this to the juice room


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 8, 2002)

Is it true that steroids make you an asshole???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Juan Rodrigfuez *_
> Is it true that steroids make you an asshole???





I don't blame Juan for responding like this.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Juan Rodrigfuez *_
> I have worked out all my life and I still don't get results like the pros
> I am thinking of....hitting the big time!



You will never look like a pro bb without steroids and *many* other drugs.


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Steroids*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> You will never look like a pro bb without steroids and *many* other drugs.



And even then, without very superior genetics, you may still never get there. Genetics play a huge role!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Steroids*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And even then, without very superior genetics, you may still never get there. Genetics play a huge role!



Yes they do.  I have seen guys that took huge amounts of roids and still did not make big gains.


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Steroids*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  I have seen guys that took huge amounts of roids and still did not make big gains.



Thats very true...I've seen it too, many times. Part of the genetic equation for the pros is how incredibly well their bodies tolerate and respond to the drugs they take. Some amateurs take more than some pros...and those amateurs will always remain amateurs!


----------



## Elesion (Feb 10, 2002)

*genetics*

when your genetics suck... thats when HGH, IGF-r1 comes in play.. hee hee.  for every problem there is a solution .

Elesion


----------



## irontime (Feb 10, 2002)

> Is it true that steroids make you an asshole???


The first time you do it, probably. My advise is go on a small cycle for a couple of months, then stop and look back at yourself and what you did. You will probably be a little bit shocked at some of the qualities you displayed when on your first round. After that you have more control as you know what to expect.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: genetics*



> _*Originally posted by Elesion *_
> when your genetics suck... thats when HGH, IGF-r1 comes in play.. hee hee.  for every problem there is a solution .
> 
> Elesion



Well, in a way, thats true. Still, if you don't have the genetics, you can take every drug on earth and still look nothing like Ronnie Coleman, Flex Wheeler, Kevin Levrone, etc. There are millions of bodybuilders that take every drug, and maybe 1% or less that have the genes to turn pro.

As for the asshole thing...steroids will make assholes in to bigger assholes, both literally and figuratively. If you are generally a calm person, they probably won't change you too much.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks! but I am not sure if i should. There has to be more to this. What is a good small cycle or how do I get started?
Thanks again


----------



## irontime (Feb 11, 2002)

Well I found a good way to get started is to buy steroids, hehe, j/k.
Seriously before you start you should do some reading up on it. I went through two steroid books before I bought some. These books will tell you how to spot a fake, how not to get ripped off, where to inject, side effects, what to take for certain cycles, yadda yadda yadda. They are not that expensive and a definite asset for anyone on the juice.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

names of the book?


----------



## irontime (Feb 11, 2002)

'Anabolic review guide' They come out with these every year (I think) I have the ones for 97, and 98. Very useful.
This is a serious issue that you are thinking about, you may as well take a week to read up on it and do it correctly, you should be able to find them in any bookstore, good luck pal


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

Irontime, 
You are starting to put fear in my bones! I really want to do this, but not if its going to kill me.  thanks for the info!


----------



## joker (Feb 11, 2002)

WWW.anabolics2000.com


----------



## irontime (Feb 11, 2002)

Ha ha Sorry bro, didn't mean to put fear in your bones. It's not going to kill you it's just that too many people do not look into this before taking roids and they are stupid about it. Steroids can be a wonderful tool if used correctly. If you abuse then it screws you up bad, and it's dipshits that do this that give roids a bad name. Think of it this way, you take tylenol for a headache, if you take the recomended dosage then you feel fine, if you take half the bottle then you are in a hospital getting pumped. 
I'm just trying to enforce the importance of knowledge before pumping stuff into your body. Not trying to scare you off of it.
I know how you feel though, the first time I injected I was sweating so much that I almost lost hold of the needle. It's not that bad if you do it right, I say go for it and ask lot's of questions on this site. If you have personal questions you can pm me, I'm not a pro by any means, but I may be able to give some good suggestions.


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2002)

Get very educated on the subject before you start. Steroids are serious drugs...they are illegal, and can cause health problems, plus, half the gear out there is fake...so learn as much as you can, then, make an EDUCATED decision.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

Thanks, is there anything you guys recommend as a first time cycle?


----------



## gopro (Feb 11, 2002)

Deca + Dbol is a great cycle for starters.


----------



## irontime (Feb 11, 2002)

My first was an injection of sust once a week. I liked it because it was only once a week, and that 1.5 gauge looks kinda scary when your pressing it up to your skin
Gopro knows more than I do and I would take his advice to heart.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 12, 2002)

how much per injection? and do I mix them?


----------



## irontime (Feb 12, 2002)

Amount depends on availability and how fast you want to grow, keep in mind that the more you inject the harder you will go down when you are off. Im not sure about mixing, never looked into it at all, Gopro?


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2002)

Well, I recommended Deca and Dbol for a first cycle IF steroids is the route you've decided to take...THINK long and hard. 

Deca is an injectable and Dbol is an oral. So you would stack em, not mix em.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks gopro!
Why do I need to think about it Long and Hard??? As long as have friends like you guys, I should be ok?


----------



## irontime (Feb 14, 2002)

Definitely think long and hard about it! This is illegal and getting caught or taking them stupidly could get you into a lot of shit! If you are willing to be smart about it, done your research, and are sure that this is what you want in order to help yourself in bodybuilding, then go for it.


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes, this is what I want! OK-Where to get it?? and if I get caught, what type of jail time will I get?


----------



## irontime (Feb 14, 2002)

Well getting it is not that easy, don't go buying it from any street junkie as there are horror stories about them selling armor-all in steroid bottles, and buddy injects them and...well, audios. That's why you should get the books and learn how to spot fakes. Try to find someone at the gym who uses them and buddy up to them. And jailtime would be a few years, so don't get caught.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 14, 2002)

Juan, what are your stats?  That'll influence your cycle.

Peace


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Juan Rodrigfuez *_
> Thanks gopro!
> Why do I need to think about it Long and Hard??? As long as have friends like you guys, I should be ok?



Because you may have health problems in the future. It will all hit you when you get into your 30's.  Trust me. 

Oh, the other reason is that it's a federal offense to posess steroids without a Rx. 

If you have no intentions of being a pro athlete, there is no real point in doing steroids. I see the "bodybuilding lifestyle" as one that promotes health, taking drugs is not healthy. 

You can gain muscle without steroids.


----------



## marko (Feb 14, 2002)

*For Juan Rodriguez*

There are a few good books out there.
The Steroid Bible is one good reference.
Also visit the Chemical Wizardry section of the Internet site called elitefitness.com. It's very interesting.
You'll see the pictures of an average guy turning into an absolute hunk in a matter of months. Although it seems that the average guy seems to have a good body from the very start. It's a matter of genetics, as Gopro says. But if you know what you are doing, you will be surprised.
It's true, you know... steroids is a highly scientific thing. This means: reproducible results.
Also, don't forhet the 4 cardinal points of BBing:
1. Train hard
2. Eat well (diet)
3. SLEEP well- keep the partying to a minimum
4. Keep a good mental attitude
this is with or without steroids.
Yo!


----------



## gopro (Feb 16, 2002)

All I can say is there are a lot of things to consider about starting to use steroids. We are here to help, but we are not doctors, and cannot predict what steroids will do to your health. Some people have little to no problems...some people have major problems. As far as the legal issue, again, some people never have a problem, while other's get an unlucky break, and find themselves in trouble. As to where to get them. Most guys will not reveal their source. The internet is a crapshoot. The back of magazines is a crapshoot. A local dealer would be best...just hope that his stuff is legit and that he's not a cop...AGAIN, think long and hard...


----------



## cornfed (Feb 16, 2002)

Good advice well put Gopro.

Peace


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Good advice well put Gopro.
> 
> Peace



Thank you sir...and peace to you...


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks to all! and a good night!


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 18, 2002)

One more question! What effects does winstrol have on woman?


----------



## mikeCFD (Feb 21, 2002)

I am very interested in this stuf you call steroids


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mikeCFD *_
> I am very interested in this stuf you call steroids



Then keep on reading


----------



## realdeal (Feb 23, 2002)

I agree with Gopro with the Deca and Dbol stack. alot of my friends did that a boy did they get big.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> I agree with Gopro with the Deca and Dbol stack. alot of my friends did that a boy did they get big.



YUP...like I said, Arnold, Lou, Franco, etc lived on that stack!


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok-Now I need to go pick some up!
thanks again!


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Juan Rodrigfuez *_
> Ok-Now I need to go pick some up!
> thanks again!



Ok, well, good luck, and BE CAREFUL!


----------

